# The rationale for the chief end of man ???



## Puritanhead (Aug 26, 2006)

> "Q: What is the chief end of man? A: Man's chief end is to glorify God and to enjoy him forever."



Why is _man's chief end to glorify God and to enjoy him forever_?

Any thoughts? Scriptural precedents? Any thoughts of theological authorities perhaps?


----------



## jaybird0827 (Aug 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> 
> 
> > "Q: What is the chief end of man? A: Man's chief end is to glorify God and to enjoy him forever."
> ...



I think you might find The Confession of Faith helpful.

See chapter III, Of God's Eternal Decree, especially sections 5 and 7 and proof texts.

God is glorified in both the salvation of the elect and the damnation of the reprobate. That's at least part of the answer.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 26, 2006)

It may also be useful to look at some commentaries on the first question in the Westminster Shorter Catechism (Francis Beattie, Thomas Boston, James Fisher, John Flavel, Matthew Henry, Thomas Vincent, Thomas Watson, John Whitecross, Alexander Whyte).

There is a whole chapter in _The Westminster Assembly and its Work_ by B.B. Warfield on this question as well, and he traces its historical roots to the thought of Calvin and Augustine.


----------



## Peter (Aug 26, 2006)

happiness ----> glorification of God --------> happiness (?)
happiness = glorifying and enjoying God (?)

How is happiness connected to man's cheif end?


----------



## Puritanhead (Aug 26, 2006)

I have been studying Edwards lately, and recollected his thoughts in my most recent blogpost. Frankly, not to demean the confession, as I think the WCF is more beautifully, poetically written than my own LBCF, but I was looking for deeper, reflective insights perhaps revealed in Scripture, and on the lips of the Puritans and Reformers.

Man's chief end is to glorify God, and to enjoy him forever.


----------



## Puritanhead (Aug 26, 2006)

**bump**


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Aug 26, 2006)

Historically, this sentence is rooted in the 16th century. It was common to Calvinism from it's beginning. 

Theologically, it's grounded in creation. We were created, in the words of the Heidelberg, to "heartily love" God and "to live with him in etenal blessedness." 

Adam was placed in a probationary state. Had he sustained the probation he would have entered into this eschatological (final) blessedess for which he was intended. 

Jesus, the last/second Adam, as our federal head, did complete the probation and did earn that blessedness. Hebrews testifies that he has entered into this blessedness and so shall we at death or his return, which ever happens first.

Thus, our chief end, i.e., principal purpose in existence has been since the beginning, to do willingly and joyfully what God says, to recognize him alone as God, to acknowledge his uniqueness and sacredness and live as image-bearers and to enjoy his love, approval, and pleasure in that blessed state of confirmed obedience. 

For righteous and sinless Adam it was to come by works (WCF 7:2) so it comes to us sinners by grace through receiving and resting on Jesus (WCF 11:1) and in his perfect obedience for us.

rsc


----------

